# Cryptocoryne in lower part of Rajang river



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

The weather in Borneo is getting wierd, there is too much rainfall in the dry season!!!

When we failed to find _Crypt. zaidiana _ in Miri, we decided to go back to lower part of Rajang river near Sibu town to look for another species of Crypt. It was discovered by my friend recently in a blackwater river. None of us have any idea what species it is. it could be _Crypt. cordata _ var. _zonata _ ??? Luckily, my friend in Sibu brought us to that spot, else we would't find it as water level was a bit high & we couldn't see anything under the water in the blackwater swamp.

Thunder storm is approaching!!!










We couldn't find any Crypt. in Bintulu & Miri areas as water level is TOO HIGH!!!!! (Thanks to global warming which changed the weather pattern in Borneo)










Thanks to my friend, we managed to collect some _Crypt_ in Sibu area.










Unidentified species of Cryptocoryne.



















could it be _Crypt. cordata _ var. _zonata_?


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Next, we revisited a blackwater stream which is the habitat of _Cryptocoryne pallidinervia_ but unfortunately, it's has been destroyed! But the aquatic aroid managed to survive under the water.










The leaves of _Cryptocoryne pallidinervia_ :










Before we heading back to Kuching city, we stopped our car next to a clearwater stream near Maradong.










We discvered the largest population of_ Crypt. auriculata_. Most of them are growing in emersed condition.










_ Crypt. auriculata_.










The spathe (flower) of _ Crypt. auriculata_.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Lucky! Great photos, I am there in spirit...


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

orlando said:


> Lucky! Great photos, I am there in spirit...


Thanks....


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Mike,

Nice photos and plants. I enjoy your posts!


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Great photos. Many people dont understand that global warming also means more rain, or winter like conditions for some areas. Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Great great stuff Michael.

Did you ever seen any of these:










Bornean Peacock-Pheasant
(Polyplectron schleiermacheri)
Sebestian Tan


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Awesome as always Michael.

I need to ask you a question... 
How many time do you think would stay this awesome wild life in Borneo?
I read about the high increasing of the Indonesian population is destroying large areas of primary forest. Is that I heard true?


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

rs79 said:


> Great great stuff Michael.
> 
> Did you ever seen any of these:
> 
> ...


Nope...never. Hope I can find it oneday.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Xema said:


> Awesome as always Michael.
> 
> I need to ask you a question...
> How many time do you think would stay this awesome wild life in Borneo?
> I read about the high increasing of the Indonesian population is destroying large areas of primary forest. Is that I heard true?


Mostly day trip. But I plan to camp over night in the jungle if I can find people who can join me.

Yes, Indonesia side of Borneo is .....worst than Malaysia side. I mean the rate of deforestation.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

very nice pics!! thanks for sharing


----------

